# CCW gun selection roller coaster



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

As a self proclaimed gun connoisseur, I thought I'd share the CCW carry piece roller coaster that I have ridden. 1st was a sig 239 in 40 cal. Single stack, amazing quality, big firepower, and I shot it very well. Sadly it was too heavy and awkward to carry day to day... Then came the ruger LCP. Light weight and easy to carry. Sadly I couldn't hit anything and the 380 felt weak for a primary carry. Next came the glock 36. Great size, good power, light weight, carries well, and good accuracy. I still carry it in fall and winter. Only con was too big to conceal in summer. Finally the smith 442 in .38 filled the summer role. Others have come and gone, kimber solo, sig 938 (horrible trigger and SAO), glock 26 (short grip, too fat, and carried awkward). For me the 5 shot smith gets to ride along most often... The glock 36 is a close second. Never really lost any money in all the switching, but it was great fun sorting them out. I buy them all used and I'm always looking for something different. Hope everyone adds their experience, and hope I help someone who is starting out!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> As a self proclaimed gun connoisseur, I thought I'd share the CCW carry piece roller coaster that I have ridden. 1st was a sig 239 in 40 cal. Single stack, amazing quality, big firepower, and I shot it very well. Sadly it was too heavy and awkward to carry day to day... Then came the ruger LCP. Light weight and easy to carry. Sadly I couldn't hit anything and the 380 felt weak for a primary carry. Next came the glock 36. Great size, good power, light weight, carries well, and good accuracy. I still carry it in fall and winter. Only con was too big to conceal in summer. Finally the smith 442 in .38 filled the summer role. Others have come and gone, kimber solo, sig 938 (horrible trigger and SAO), glock 26 (short grip, too fat, and carried awkward). For me the 5 shot smith gets to ride along most often... The glock 36 is a close second. Never really lost any money in all the switching, but it was great fun sorting them out. I buy them all used and I'm always looking for something different. Hope everyone adds their experience, and hope I help someone who is starting out!


Like you I have changed a few times....settled on a g 43. Plus 2.....9 rounds of critical defense and with the custom sas holster I never know it's there...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

hmmm right now, S&W Model 60. If not that a Colt gov. in 380. Have another S&W at the Gunsmiths that I hope to start carrying.. Feeling bold I have a Browning/Beretta in 380 that is just a joy to shoot.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking long on this and may move to a nice easy carry size 380....especially in summer. Winter I like my shield or G26.


----------



## lhale (Jun 13, 2015)

X2 on the 43 for summerent carry. I got a alien gear iwb and made some minor changes to fit. I also carry the 26 when the wife is carrying the 43. In the winter it's the g19.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I've been thinking long on this and may move to a nice easy carry size 380....especially in summer. Winter I like my shield or G26.


Ill giveyou my 43 for a week and the holster. .....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Summer its either a S&W 442 or 642

In cooler weather it's a single stack Para Ordinance 45 LDA.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I went the opposite direction. Started out with a P3AT, then a Nano, then an M&P, and finally a full size CZ in an OWB holster. Only constant has been the revolver that's always in my pocket.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I like to pocket carry in the summer. Went from a Kahr CM9 to a G43 to a G42. Decent chance I go back to the CM9. I don't love the 380 ballistics (although I shoot it very well) and the 43 was just a little too big for pocket carry. That CM9 was just about right. 
I
Straight G19 in the winter


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Summer carry is a sig p238. Now that the temps have dropped I've strapped on the Kimber 1911. Heck I think I'll even shoot it today just for boatnut.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Smith and wesson shield 9mm, light and small enough with a nice kick


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

da-animal said:


> Smith and wesson shield 9mm, light and small enough with a nice kick


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Kahr P380, uncle George back pocket holster.
S&W mp360, iwb or coat pocket.
Para-ordnance C7.45 LDA, Gould & Goodrich belt slide.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

The ultimate package


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man...loving the gun porn.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man...loving the gun porn.....


Was thinking the same thing...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Summer carry is a sig p238. Now that the temps have dropped I've strapped on the Kimber 1911. Heck I think I'll even shoot it today just for boatnut.
> View attachment 221916


is that the rangers anchor? hahaha!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

love my Sig 239 dont carry it enough because my G42 is much lighter. granted its a .380 and the Sig is a 9mm but i like to carry the Glock. im going to buy a G43 as soon as i find one affordable. when in the woods i like to carry my G35 with an extended 19 round mag


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> love my Sig 239 dont carry it enough because my G42 is much lighter. granted its a .380 and the Sig is a 9mm but i like to carry the Glock. im going to buy a G43 as soon as i find one affordable. when in the woods i like to carry my G35 with an extended 19 round mag


G 43 is 449.00 in this neck of da woods


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> Summer carry is a sig p238. Now that the temps have dropped I've strapped on the Kimber 1911. Heck I think I'll even shoot it today just for boatnut.
> View attachment 221916


That's a fine lookin piece ya got there, Bob!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> is that the rangers anchor? hahaha!


I got one of your glocks for an anchor. To my surprise plastic will sink.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I got one of your glocks for an anchor. To my surprise plastic will sink.


Nooooooo. Glocks float! !!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Bob's choice of firearms and anchor preference


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the 1911's but I don't take my silver forks and knives camping... My carry guns are written off as work guns. Scratches, dings, and holster wear add character! I don't love my glock for looks, but it is dependable and tough! S&W snubbie is a proven warrior. My '66 fastback only gets driven in summer on perfect days. So do my pretty guns.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

got my permit in 2005, took me 1 year to figure out i hated anything with a safety on it, and anything striker fired. i carried a 38 as a dog handler in the Marine Corps for years so for me its either a sig double action only or a 642. I do carry a little lcp custom in the summer when i have no clothes on


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

What I carry really depends on my mood. My main is a Kimber Ultra TLE II, but I often carry a S&W Model 60-9 in a pocket holster, a S&W Model 457 and on rare occasion, a Beretta Px4 Compact in .40, though I have a strong preference for .45 acp & .357 mag. On the rare occasion when I open carry (usually when I'm not going near a major city), I wear either my Kimber Custom TLE II or my S&W Model 65-3.

The Leader of the Opposition's main carry is a Walther PPS M2 that I bought her for her birthday, though she occasionally carries an SD9VE or an SP101.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

1 just isn't enough. ....lcp for the summer time shorts pocket carry, (sig 230sl ......all time carry)....45acp winter coat gun
woods open carry a glock 22......one I don't care about if I bump anything while working in the woods


----------

